# rb parts availability



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

I have money saved up and was going to buy a rb25 from night7 but I have came to the conclusion that as my daily driver, if anything on the motor goes, do I have to wait to get a part from Japan? Or should I just get an SR20 if I want to have parts accesible to me?

Thanx


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rb25 / rb25 parts availability is increasing FAST. by the time you are done with the swap, there should be enough rb25 support in the states. i'm pretty sure having a rb25 isn't too bad since i know of a lot of ppl with rb25's..


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Parts are easy to find, unless you are doing a complete rebuild. Here are some of the places where I got parts for my RB motor: www.RBMotoring.com , www.McKinneymotorsports.com ,


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Phase 2 is selling RB parts as well, which I guess means its becoming quite popular


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

thanks guys, I was gonna wimp out and buy an SR20, good engine, but I want a six...and a big t4 turbo


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u woulnd't of wimped out with the SR, they are both GOOD engines my friend GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

250sx said:


> *I have money saved up and was going to buy a rb25 from night7 but I have came to the conclusion that as my daily driver, if anything on the motor goes, do I have to wait to get a part from Japan? Or should I just get an SR20 if I want to have parts accesible to me?
> 
> Thanx *


LOL I encourage you to do research on whom you choose to buy from. Obviously you dont visit www.nissaninfiniticlub.net much. Some peopel have been waiting over 8 months for RB's and/or refunds........


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

I know, but I said I was going to...I heard all about that, but the clips are already 3200 most of the time or more, am looking for a good deal on a low milage motor. I

I know Sr isnt wimping out but more power can be extracted from the rb and is very rare to have right now. Alot of people know about it, but its still not that common of a swap.

The rb is supposed to be able to hold 500 horses on the stock bottom end or more, but the sr you have to go through everything else to extract that much power and even then you might blow something at that power level.

Plus I really want an inline 6 and another half liter of displacement and an iron block and a t4 turbo upgrade...... 

No one has that motor in a 240 where I live


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Is a lowert mileage motor worth waiting 8 months or not getting it at all.........


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I would go to www.venus-auto.com I have recieved some engines from them and never had a bad one. Also they have good prices on their RB25s. The phone doesnt always work though, so if you cant get ahold of them or something weird is happening with their phone line. Keep trying, youll get through.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

venus-auo OWNS. W00T. That is where i got mine. I t is just HARD to get int ouch with them whether it be phone email or otherwise


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanx, I have heard of them and checked them out, their rb25 was 3700 plus I believe. If Night is truly that unreliable then I might pay the extra cash. 

How fast did you get your motor from venus?
8 months is ridiculous..


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

Also, whats the website for Phase 2?

And I want to take the governer off my 240, I know Jim Wolf Sells them but are they worth the money, someone told me they were like 500 dollars, is that true?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

it took the total process 1 month ONLY because I chose to wait for the next shipment. The last clip they had was junk, so they said you can wait or we will refund your money. I waited 3 weeks, they shipped on a friday and I got it the next friday on the 4th week


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

250sx said:


> *The rb is supposed to be able to hold 500 horses on the stock bottom end or more, but the sr you have to go through everything else to extract that much power and even then you might blow something at that power level.*


 \
hold on here, an SR can hold up to 500 hp on the stock bottom end(mayb not as long as an RB, buit still), so get your story straight, thanx.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

250sx said:


> *Also, whats the website for Phase 2?
> 
> And I want to take the governer off my 240, I know Jim Wolf Sells them but are they worth the money, someone told me they were like 500 dollars, is that true? *


Website is linked already. Click on where it says phase 2. What jwt sells is an ecu reprogram for 550, and this includes far more than a speed governor (rev limiter, fuel maps, ignition timing, etc)


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

I have never seen that much power out of a Sr
Wayne Oun From Phase 2 managed to push 475whp out of a red top sr20det with a stock bottom end. HE also had 1000cc injectors and a t3/t04e turbo with hours upon hours of tuning!

That is almost 500whp, and that is plenty for me, but I garuantee he rebuilt it with brand new everything first, but I am not 100% sure. NO need to yell. I doubt after getting an sr with a bunch of miles that you could get that much out of it without hurting it. 350 yes, 400 even prolly, but an rb could probably push 600 on a stock bottom end correct?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but those aren't even the highest #s off stock bottom end sr20dets. Secret Services made 539 whp and phase 2 made 525(?) later on

And just in case u doubt, http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=32626


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

haha, im ryte.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

well it just goes on to prove that sr20's are pretty tough sons of bitches


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

ok guys, I believe you, Secret Services got my friends honda to 414whp from a 2.1 liter stroked LS/VTEC, with a precision t61 turbo. And that engine was FULLY built, but that was at 9 lbs of boost, with a spike at 15lbs. I believe that they can make alot more out of the more potent sr but I have honestly never seen that much out of a stock block. Was that street legal, this is exciting, I didnt think srs were that great b4. What kind of turbo did they use? red top or black top s13, or s15 with the variable timing crap? Sorry guys, I am partial to the basic sr more. Easier to make horsepower I believe.


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

And I hope you accept my sincerest apoligies 180sx-x!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nah, 500 hp at the wheels on stock internals is in no way reliable. You dont know what has been done to the import engines and the slightest bit of engine wear will cause the motor to fail when running boost enough to give 500 horses. Id give a stock engine about a week of driving before it blew so you might as well build the internals up from the beginning or settle with around 300 at wheels.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

like joel said, 500hp on a stock sr block is really pushing it..around 300hp is where the sr makes comfortable power. also, it would cost a lot of money to get 500hp out of a sr and make it last.

http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/phase2racecar.html
that's a link to phase2's website for more info on their car

if you want to learn more about sr's, there is a sticky in the general 240sx section
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26482


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

I want 400whp daily driven! I thought a stock internal rb could do that. I didnt think an Sr could, but how much would a forged piston, rod, crank combo cost to hold 400whp? If the block can hold 400whp reliably, then if the piston rod crank combo is 1500 or cheaper, I would still buy an sr and rebuild it. 

I think I estimated it would cost at least 5000 dollars to install an rb in my car and get it fitted just right, ie...driveshaft, mounts, wiring harness, front clip....

How much would an sr cost to install, I now have a 90 sohc 240, the 93 is gone...

how do you change your profile?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

250sx said:


> *And I hope you accept my sincerest apoligies 180sx-x! *


no prob man, glad 2 get ur facts up to date.


----------

